# ***OFFICIAL*** - Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all discussion on Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir in HERE, ALL other threads *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*.

- *T.B.*


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

Go Mir!

Fun Fact: In Russian, "Mir" has two general meanings: "world" and "peace".


P.S.- No joke on the fun fact thing.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Go Brock! I see this fight ending with a second round GnP TKO for Brock once Mir is completely gassed and can't throw up much in the way of sub attempts.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Who has the reach advantage in this fight? For some reason I think Mir has it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Brock looks a WHOLE lot bigger than Mir to me.
Lesnar by first round KO/TKO(I hope)


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd save judgment.
Brock needs to fight someone at the top of their game as a true test. If he wins, he'll only prove that he can hold his own in the octagon for now.
I think it's the same for any MMA fighter. Looked at both ways, your history is taken into account but the "you're only as good as your last fight" mentality stands.
His last fight wasn't against a quality opponent.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Everyone that's picking Mir is picking him by submission but watching the UFC 81 countdown I was left scratching my head.

Mir brought in the wrestlers and looked like he was really working on TDD and escapes. Wouldn't he WANT to be on the ground and working the guard? 

And then he was showing off all those high kicks and Mir's boxing trainer was talking about how they're going to add more movement to his standup to be a harder target for Lesnar. I found that odd considering Mir was never really known for his standup.

I realize that the countdown is weeks of training condensed into a 15 minute highlight reel but if I didn't know any better I'd say Mir was planning on standing against Brock. Does anyone else get that feeling?

Who knows. Maybe Mir will shoot on Brock take him down and GnP him to a TKO! I'm picking Brock to win but if Mir pulled that off, he'd be my new favorite heavyweight! :thumb02:


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

I cant wait for this fight. The hype surrounding it has been second to none. I really dont know which way this fight is going to go but I'm rooting for Lesnar. Alot has been said regarding his interviews a few weeks ago to now (Fist down throat comment)...come on, he's just adding to he tension. He isn't treating this as a joke or a big pay day, this really is where he wants to be.

I really think he will prove his doubters wrong. Either way, I expect a solid performace tonight and a whole lot of respect gained.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

MMARocks said:


> I'd save judgment.
> Brock needs to fight someone at the top of their game as a true test. If he wins, he'll only prove that he can hold his own in the octagon for now.
> I think it's the same for any MMA fighter. Looked at both ways, your history is taken into account but the "you're only as good as your last fight" mentality stands.
> His last fight wasn't against a quality opponent.


I wouldn't totally dismiss Brock's win just because it was against a junk fighter. I was impressed in how he won in that most of the damage he inflicted was from guard and without posturing up. 

Brock pounded the sides of that guy's head with his chest in the dude's face and *zero* space between them. Brock did try to posture up later in the fight but not until he had full mount. That combined with how he was constantly working to pass guard while doing the GnP showed he was actually thinking in there and not just trying to mindless through his weight around (e.g. Bob Sapp).

IMHO I don't see how anyone, regardless of how good their BJJ is, can get their hips in a position to apply an arm bar or a triangle with someone that big being that tight on top of them. I'm not saying it can't happen but it would VERY difficult IMO. Maybe I'm wrong; it's been known to happen occassionally.  

I think Brock controls his own destiny in this fight. If he doesn't make any mistakes and gives Mir no room to manuever then he'll either get a GnP TKO or UD.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I'll be rooting for Lesnar, I really hope he pulls this off. It'll piss off a lot of people if he does I'm sure. Aside from that, I watched him in WWE and he was really awesome. I hope he does well.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Mir by 2nd round sub.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Mir by submission moments after they hit the ground and brock gets stage fright


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Aside from that, I watched him in WWE and he was really awesome. I hope he does well.


Yeah, Brock was starting just as I was out of wrestling, but I still watched him sometimes. He was the best guy they had since the Rock, in terms of everything that makes a good Pro-Wrestler, and I don't think there has been anyone new to the WWE to come close since. Certainly not John Freaking Cena anyway. Seriously, thats the best WWE can do?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow, Mir is pretty big; he weighed in at 255lbs.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Practice all the headkicks he wants, Lesnar's head is probably made of cement. Mir would probably break his leg on his head.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Rated said:


> Wow, Mir is pretty big; he weighed in at 255lbs.


Yeah that is way too big...I never remember Mir being that size.

I see one of two things happening:

1) Mir catching Lesnar in a submission real early, late first, early 2nd.

2) Lesnar pounding Mir for 3 rounds...MAYBE finishing it late.

I see #2 happening more so...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Yeah that is way too big...I never remember Mir being that size.
> 
> I see one of two things happening:
> 
> ...


You don't remember Sumo wrestler mir?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> You don't remember Sumo wrestler mir?



In all seriousness though....wasnt he around 230-240??


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Frank Mir by submission in the 1st, or maybe the 2nd


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

e-thug said:


> In all seriousness though....wasnt he around 230-240??


Yeah, he just looked like he was 270+ lol.
Mir looked huge in the weigh ins.......Brock looked Huger....


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Yeah that is way too big...I never remember Mir being that size.
> 
> I see one of two things happening:
> 
> ...


Mir has been around 250 since he has had the accident, before he was 230-240 

Pre accident Mir: 









Post Accident Mir:









Yesterday Mir:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Yeah that is way too big...I never remember Mir being that size.
> 
> I see one of two things happening:
> 
> ...


wow alot of people don't remember people's weight on this forum at all

mir weighed in at 257 against Cruz and he was 254 against Vera...

which IMO is about 10lbs more than he should be


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Mir has been around 250 since he has had the accident, before he was 230-240
> 
> Yesterday Mir:


and he's had noticeably horrible cardio ever since the accident...and he doesn't respond well to someone hitting him....Vera hit him with a left hook and totally lost his composure....Cruz GnP'd him a bit and the bjj blackbelt looked like a fish out of water...both 1st round losses...and pe de pano isn't exactly known for having great GnP...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> and he's had noticeably horrible cardio ever since the accident...and he doesn't respond well to someone hitting him....Vera hit him with a left hook and totally lost his composure....Cruz GnP'd him a bit and the bjj blackbelt looked like a fish out of water...both 1st round losses


But Mir has admitted that he wasn't menatlly ready for those fights and that he came back to early from the accident.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> But Mir has admitted that he wasn't menatlly ready for those fights and that he came back to early from the accident.


he admitted it after he lost....b4 the fight he was all "i'm back, i'm ready to be champion"....it's easy thing to say after you lose...and if he wasn't ready for that one, why take subsequent fights and give poor performances? it was only after he submitted someone, who had a pretty bad ground game, he was all, 'frank mir is back'...i don't buy it....he may win tonight, but Frank doesn't have what it takes to be champion or even be an A level fighter


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> he admitted it after he lost....b4 the fight he was all "i'm back, i'm ready to be champion"....it's easy thing to say after you lose...and if he wasn't ready for that one, why take subsequent fights and give poor performances? it was only after he submitted someone, who had a pretty bad ground game, he was all, 'frank mir is back'...i don't buy it....he may win tonight, but Frank doesn't have what it takes to be champion or even be an A level fighter


I agree. Frank is never gonna be the same fighter we saw before the accident.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

kds13 said:


> I agree. Frank is never gonna be the same fighter we saw before the accident.


well he was never that good before the accident either 'frank'ly...oh yes, i did it:fight01:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> well he was never that good before the accident either 'frank'ly...oh yes, i did it:fight01:


I agree. I think people remember him being better than he really was. I mean he has good BJJ, but I never really considered Frank that complete a fighter or that great even when he was champ. I'm not saying he was a can, I mean the guy became HW champ, but I don't remember him as some sort of (cue the Samoa Joe entrance music) submission machine.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> and he's had noticeably horrible cardio ever since the accident...and he doesn't respond well to someone hitting him....Vera hit him with a left hook and totally lost his composure


It was actually a straight right that rocked Mir


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> It was actually a straight right that rocked Mir


that rocked him, but vera's left hook put him in his place and mir lost his composure after that, which set up the straight right

and i know that becuz i watched the fight 5 minutes ago


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Let's see if Rogan comments on Brock's torso tattoo anytime right before, or during the fight...

:laugh:

His other ones are sick though, especially that monster ink on his back.


----------



## Yuggs (Jun 17, 2007)

Kreed said:


> Mir by submission moments after they hit the ground and brock gets stage fright


Submission, maybe, stage fright, no.


Somehow I get the impression this guy isn't really affected by stage fright.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

WoW Frank came in at 255 and Brock at 265. They hyped it up to be a DAVID vs GOLIATH. Mir is going to submit Brock in the 1st.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

NoRToN said:


> WoW Frank came in at 255 and Brock at 265. They hyped it up to be a DAVID vs GOLIATH. Mir is going to submit Brock in the 1st.


Mir is bigger than he should be and Brock cuts weight to make 265


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

NoRToN said:


> WoW Frank came in at 255 and Brock at 265. They hyped it up to be a DAVID vs GOLIATH. Mir is going to submit Brock in the 1st.


How is Mir at 255 a good thing?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Mir weighed in at 255 at his last fight and looked to be in good shape, I don't think we will ever see a 230-240 pound Mir again.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Mir weighed in at 255 at his last fight and looked to be in good shape, I don't think we will ever see a 230-240 pound Mir again.


how do you know he was in good shape? the fight lasted less than 80 seconds...:dunno:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> how do you know he was in good shape? the fight lasted less than 80 seconds...:dunno:


I'm just judging by how he looked, the way he looked compared to UFC 61 is great

*UFC 61*









*UFC 74*


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

^^^ That is just... 

Major improvement heh.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

Yuggs said:


> Submission, maybe, stage fright, no.
> 
> 
> Somehow I get the impression this guy isn't really affected by stage fright.


brock has muscles in places that most people don't have places


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

EGO KILLER said:


> brock has muscles in places that most people don't have places


lol nice


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

EGO KILLER said:


> brock has muscles in places that most people don't have places


And we all know that gigantic "show" muscles are what makes a champion right?


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

I pick Brock by TKO, I think hes going to knock out Mir.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

I honestly dont see how lesnar wins this fight. yea he's a great wrestler but has no real bjj experiences. I think that will overcome lesnars wrestling skills.

also you would think Mir would be the better striker. I gotta feeling Brock is gonna be unpleasantly surprised when he finds out that Mir is truly a world class fighter.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Frank Mir by submission - 1rst round


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

well now in a few minutes...all will be answered.



Go Brock!!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Let's go Frank!!!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Brock by TKO/KO in the second.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Come on Frank. Lets go. Armbar time.


----------



## TKO77 (Dec 31, 2006)

whats happening?? have they entered the arena yet??


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

oooo shiittt!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

was that Kurt Angle in the stands behind Frank when getting vasolined up?


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

damn, Brock looks like a beast!!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Will we see the rubber guard from Mir?


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

what music did they come out to?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

damn listen to the BOO's

I really dont like this crowd


----------



## PrettyBoyFloyd (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there a play-by-play for this fight hosted here? I'm just curious, because I signed up here to read what was going on in the fights. Thanks fellas
-Shane


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Slamnbam88 said:


> what music did they come out to?


Frank came out to uhhh You Hate Me Now....i think thats the name of it.

Brock came out to Shout at the Devil.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

PrettyBoyFloyd said:


> Is there a play-by-play for this fight hosted here? I'm just curious, because I signed up here to read what was going on in the fights. Thanks fellas
> -Shane


Is that the shane from boxing forum? 

Anyway. Does anybody think Brock looks sort of nervous?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

PrettyBoyFloyd said:


> Is there a play-by-play for this fight hosted here? I'm just curious, because I signed up here to read what was going on in the fights. Thanks fellas
> -Shane


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/27664-ufc-81-results-breaking-point-3.html


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

omg, Stone Cold, The Undertaker, Kurt Angle showed up! omg! Hell yea


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Holy shit I dont care if you guys dont like the wwe or wwf that was the freaking undertaker and stone cold


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Lesnar sure looks the part. Damn that was a cool entrance.


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

the WWE wrestlers in attendance got louder cheers then UFC fighters do


----------



## PrettyBoyFloyd (Feb 3, 2008)

southpaw447 said:


> Is that the shane from boxing forum?
> 
> Anyway. Does anybody think Brock looks sort of nervous?


Yeah it's me dude. I kept seeing that Lesner guy on TV all week and was interested to see how he would fair in UFC. There's no boxing on, and Roger (The site manager for this website) asked me to see how I liked this place. Seems cool.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Omfg....the Undertaker!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyBoyFloyd (Feb 3, 2008)

mlsman23 said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/27664-ufc-81-results-breaking-point-3.html


Thank you.......


----------



## PrettyBoyFloyd (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn you guys are making me wish I had actually bought this fight.


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

Omg!!!!!! Nooooo


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

shit that was short


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!


but Brock looked for real, you cant argue that.


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

lesnar showed his in experince


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Lets go Frank! :thumb02:


----------



## Darksaint420 (Apr 23, 2007)

**** Yeah


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wtf ever elitemajik Leser looked good


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

OH SNAP!

It was a KNEE BAR!

All that POWER... All that Wrestling... All those 'experts' training him... 

SMOKED!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Hell Yeah Frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Brock looked pretty good up until the submission. He dropped him pretty good


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Brock just needs some more experience, but he showed how powerful he is, 4-5 more fights and he may be unstoppable


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hopefully brock comes back


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG i thought Lesnar had him beat. Slick Knee bar.

I got some nice points from Mir!


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

Yesssss!!!


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Whoah, Franks forehead is mashed. Great job pulling through. Brock has a future I say. Frank is crazy flexible for a heavyweight, also like Franks attitude. :thumbsup:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Brock looked pretty good up until the submission. He dropped him pretty good


Punching to the back of the head??? that was good?

I give him the takedown... and the strikes that followed...
but that back of the head strikes showed how green he was


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Holey moley, I thought Mir was in trouble, slick foot lock!


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Yay, I called it. Props to brock though, if he works some more on his submission defense and crisps up his striking he could be a contender. He has some serious ground and pound.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

attention said:


> Punching to the back of the head??? that was good?
> 
> I give him the takedown... and the strikes that followed...
> but that back of the head strikes showed how green he was


No he dropped mir after he got the point taken. Did you watch the fight or were you too busy jerking off to Frank the whole time?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Frank Mir by submission - 1rst round


Now thats what Im talkin about!!

F*** all the hype!

GREAT JOB MIR!!!:thumb02:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

damn why could he not talk like that all along


----------



## musdy (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats gotta suck for Brock, at least he's leaving with a nice payday.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

It was the experience factor. I knew that if Mir was going to win, it would be the 1st round. Mir was so damn tired during that interview, again. I still think Lesnar should have kept the fight standing, bad game planning on his part.


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

Brock looked really good. He was beating the shiit out of him... Damn knee bar


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Weight off my shoulders though, gotta keep the fake wrestling fans down.


----------



## chamillitary330 (Oct 15, 2006)

so much for 86.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

The hype machine has crashed into a tree, but hopefully Lesnar will grow from this and come back strong.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Hahahahahahahhahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brock, serves you right for the big mouth!

This isn't amateur wrestling, it's real men fighting!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I can't tell you how excited I am right now. That was great.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Brock showed alot of class in losing, he didn't look bad either. Mir is just way too expierianced on the ground.

I respect both guys after that showing.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

I have two words to say, FUK YEAH!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought Lesner looked good and you can all hate me for this but I am jumping on his bandwagon


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I was wrong on my prediction and I lost some points.

Brock has potential though. He needs a lot of work, but as long as he stays away from Hammer House he can improve and become a force.


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

i fuckin h8 mir.


----------



## maxxb0y (Oct 12, 2006)

Damn I wanted to bet on him and it would not let ,me.... frank is awsome,,, bet he will feel those strikes in the morning though.... next up Mir/Silvia


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Brock looked ******* great, feed him some guy who doesn't have such a good ground game next, get him some fights under his belt, he will be good. Good attitude from him.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

That was a knee bar?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Hahahahahahahhahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Brock, serves you right for the big mouth!
> 
> This isn't amateur wrestling, it's real men fighting!


Actually, during the All Access interview he won me over...
I thought he was a tool, but hes a pretty down to earth guy.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Was it me or did Steve try to stop the fight early, then he realized he had messed up so he took the point from Brock? He didn't warn him or anything. Oh yeah Go Frank!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Brock was really bringing it to Mir. I bet on Mir and made some night points, but I still have a lot of respect for brock for wanting to fight a former UFC Heavyweight champ. He just needs to fight a few lesser opponents and he'll really get the confidence he needs.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Brock will be back, i think its to early to write him off still. Hes only had 2 professional fights afterall.

Nice kneebar by Mir.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

kds13 said:


> I can't tell you how excited I am right now. That was great.


yeah man i was jumpin around like the guy in your avatar, all these newcomers keep gettin their ass beat and im lovin it!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, the online streaming I was watching was crap but from what Rogan said, Mir was turning away when Lesnar hit him on the back of the head. A ton of fighters get a first warning for an accidental hit and Lesnar already gets a point deduction? Kind of odd if you ask me.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

attention said:


> Actually, during the All Access interview he won me over...
> I thought he was a tool, but hes a pretty down to earth guy.



I totally agree, and any person who says Brock was talking crap isn't too bright. He has always been respectful and chose to fight a former champ for his second MMA fight. Give the guy a break. 

But go FRANKKKK!!!!


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Lesnar will be back hes signed with the ufc for at least 3 more fights.

I think he needs 2 train his BJJ.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I was pulling for Brock all the way, but I'm pretty happy with that fight. He looked very good and his future in the UFC is definitely bright. That fight was almost ended when the ref stopped it to take a point, but that's how the ball bounces sometimes. Mir looked okay, definitely looked like he was in trouble. This fight although shorter than I hoped was every bit as exciting as I thought it would be.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

*Whats the soonest brock can fight again?*

He looks like he came out fine.


So whats the shortes time we could posibly see him back in the octagon?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Was it me or did Steve try to stop the fight early, then he realized he had messed up so he took the point from Brock? He didn't warn him or anything. Oh yeah Go Frank!!!!!!!!!!


The shots to the back of the head were pretty clear, at first yeah I thought he was stopping the fight, but I think he did the right thing by pausing the fight


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

wow..great fight for mir..hes dominated on the first few minutes but man thats the experience.. i thought it was an ankle lock at first but its a knee bar..


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Brock showed some decent potential, he needs to keep training and he'll be a contender with some more training. He should go to Chute Boxe or Extreme Couture.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I won't hate on Lesnar for that performance cause he looked pretty good, Mir is just too good on the ground. Brock needs to stay in the gym and keep working because he has a strong base. 

Great fight for Mir though. :thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah if he could get some good BJJ going he could be great but all those guys up at Minnesota Martial Arts Academy are pretty much all wrestlers


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

I called it, first round submission. Got the submission wrong though. BUT I'm they feed a striker to Lesnar. It'll make for a fun fight.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

infamous2117 said:


> i fuckin h8 mir.


So do I man. Tim Silvia and Frank Mir are my most two hated people in the UFC. I'm praying that the next fight comes out better than the Mir fight


----------



## zimzypoo (Sep 18, 2007)

Probably 4-5months maybe sooner, he is a big name and will bring in some money so im sure the UFC will want to squeeze him in soon as possible


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, it was a pretty low knee bar though. If Lesnar had've managed to pull out his leg a bit further he would've been safe. Seriously though, props to Lesnar. Biggest thing he needs to work on is his submission defense.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

great fight, i knew Brock was too inexperienced for Mir or really anyone of that caliber but he showed his strengths and knows what to work on more now, look forward to seeing his next fight and see if he can really improve on it or not, major props to Mir for that swank knee bar


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Robopencil said:


> Yeah, it was a pretty low knee bar though. If Lesnar had've managed to pull out his leg a bit further he would've been safe. Seriously though, props to Lesnar. Biggest thing he needs to work on is his submission defense.


Yeah, he had a chance to get out if he knew what he was doing, but he's still green. He'll come back and do well, IMO, based on what I saw tonight.


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

lol Brock beat his face in good though! that was sweet


----------



## Metzger (Aug 26, 2007)

Im pretty dissapointed. Once that fight started, Lesner's intensity had me giddy. Mir is only lucky he left himself open. Brock is going to produce some exciting fights.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

this was a great day for mma! proving once again muscles are nothing against true skill and octagon experience.

anyway i gotta go watch sylvia ko nog:thumb01:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Was it me or did Steve try to stop the fight early, then he realized he had messed up so he took the point from Brock? He didn't warn him or anything. Oh yeah Go Frank!!!!!!!!!!


I think thats exactly what happened lol.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

If he didn't stop the fight, do you think he would have won???


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent stuff! :thumb02: Well done Frank you took a good battering but kept cool and pulled it off nicely.

Brock does look like he's got loads of potential though. It was a bit crazy putting him in with Mir but then it's a win/win for business. Now the ex champ is in contention.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Brock was too eager. He went in there going for a first round KO.


Mir was able to use that and caught Brock on a mistake. The armbar may of failed, but the kneebar got him.

Brock will get better with time though, I think.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Impressed with Lesnar?*

Even though Lesnar lost i was really impressed by his performance b4 the knee bar. That GNP was viscious and his takedowns were fast as hell. I'm liking brock more with this fight and i think this loss is really good for him cuz it will make him work on the sub defense alot more. Get him in a good camp with some sub d and there will actually be a heavyweight im excited for. Thoughts?


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

those punches brock was throwing were so heavy! all he needs to do is learn submission defence, and he will dominate..


very impressed by lesnar for a first fight in the UFC, considering who he fought he did extremely well.


----------



## Club27 (Feb 15, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> Even though Lesnar lost i was really impressed by his performance b4 the knee bar. That GNP was viscious and his takedowns were fast as hell. I'm liking brock more with this fight and i think this loss is really good for him cuz it will make him work on the sub defense alot more. Get him in a good camp with some sub d and there will actually be a heavyweight im excited for. Thoughts?


Couldnt agree more. Very exciting fight.

Lesnar is gonna be something serious.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

NoRToN said:


> WoW Frank came in at 255 and Brock at 265. They hyped it up to be a DAVID vs GOLIATH. Mir is going to submit Brock in the 1st.


I quote myself, too bad I didn't have points to bet. Although my submission was wrong. none the less it was a sub in the 1st. I originally called a rear naked


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

NoRToN said:


> I quote myself, too bad I didn't have points to bet. Although my submission was wrong. none the less it was a sub in the 1st. I originally called a rear naked



Yeah, I didn't see a kneebar coming. I expected Mir to catch a punch or something.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

cezwan said:


> those punches brock was throwing were so heavy! all he needs to do is learn submission defence, and he will dominate..
> 
> 
> very impressed by lesnar for a first fight in the UFC, considering who he fought he did extremely well.


agreed. I thought he was gonna punch a hole through Mir's head with how heavy those shots looked.


----------



## Giggity (Nov 18, 2007)

Props to Brock for wanting the fight but he simply tried to bite off more than he could chew. Mir is just too experienced and held his composure very well.
But it is also great to see Mir get the win and quiet all those pro wrasslin fans who thought Brock would get the win very easily as it would be a walk in the park for Brock.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

maxxb0y said:


> Damn I wanted to bet on him and it would not let ,me.... frank is awsome,,, bet he will feel those strikes in the morning though.... next up Mir/Silvia


Who the hell is Silvia? I think they have laws against that.


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 6, 2007)

Impressed?

LOL - were you impressed with Tank Abbott?

Lesner sucks.


----------



## g_godd (May 28, 2007)

i think lesnar has what it takes to be an unbeleivably good fighter unfortunately he is years and years behind in his jiu jitsu and striking skills. He is a total animal but all he has is wrestling and power.


----------



## Prone_to_rage (Jan 2, 2007)

man dude you dont know what your talking about. lesnar came into his first fight in the ufc against a former champ and bar one small mistake he was smashin mirs face in soo lets see you step up and fight a former champ and last as long as he did?


----------



## Imband1 (Oct 15, 2006)

the fight was 1:30 and for 1:20 Lesnar was pounding him. Taking a point away was terrible.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

who didn't see that coming? The guy got way overzealous and paid for it.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

His wrestling was very good, just as I thought, and I thought the power in his strikes was pretty impressive, but his sub defense is piss poor. If he decides to train with a decent BJJ coach, he could be a threat.


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 6, 2007)

Prone_to_rage said:


> man dude you dont know what your talking about. lesnar came into his first fight in the ufc against a former champ and bar one small mistake he was smashin mirs face in soo lets see you step up and fight a former champ and last as long as he did?


You think Lesner earned a spot in the UFC?

I dont. Tons of talented well rounded fighters out there would give their left nut for a shot in the UFC.

Lesner got there by fake fighting in the WWE... that should bother all real MMA fans...


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i was pretty impressed with him he was beating mirs ass until he got submitted once he trains more and gets some experience i think hell be a beast


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*Yes quite impressed*

He showed his inexperience, but he also showed a lot of potential. If he truly is serious then I see no reason why he can't someday be a top 10 HW. :thumbsup:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok was I the only one that got a little gitty when they showed the undertaker lol


----------



## Prone_to_rage (Jan 2, 2007)

he didnt get here by fake fighting he is one of the most ddecorated college wrestler in the last while. the man is a great wrestler naturally strong and an amazing athlete and has every right and earned every right to fight in the ufc.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> ok was I the only one that got a little gitty when they showed the undertaker lol


No, I was freaking out. Kurt and Stone Cold are Meh, but it's THE UNDERTAKER!
He actually attends a lot of UFCs.


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 6, 2007)

Prone_to_rage said:


> he didnt get here by fake fighting he is one of the most ddecorated college wrestler in the last while. the man is a great wrestler naturally strong and an amazing athlete and has every right and earned every right to fight in the ufc.


One pro MMA fight against some chump and you think he deserves a "Main Event" fight on a UFC PPV?

Amazing.. I thought this was a MMA forum...not a WWE forum..


----------



## scovedog (Jan 15, 2007)

he needs ground game like i thought, but looked very impressive but we still dont know how good he is. does he gas fast? i want to see him stand longer, i want to see more lesner starting out slower. want to see him improve his ground game, he could be a good fighter if he gets some jejsue how ever you spell that


----------



## Lethal (Mar 3, 2007)

Lesnar did everything wrong in that fight. Mir is such a smart fighter and he called exactly what was going to happen. Lesnar will be a great fighter in time. I cant wait for Frank Mir to be the champ again. Damn he looked good against that beast.


----------



## Prone_to_rage (Jan 2, 2007)

i said he earned to fight in the ufc not in the main event and yah i thought it was too soo since when do mma fans call mir a chump? he is one of the best heavyweights on the ground there is and has bene for awhile now soo he def is no chump


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Prone_to_rage said:


> he didnt get here by fake fighting he is one of the most ddecorated college wrestler in the last while. the man is a great wrestler naturally strong and an amazing athlete and has every right and earned every right to fight in the ufc.


No he got to the UFC by Fake fighting not because of his college wrestling. Because he made his name in the WWE. If he started MMA from his wrestling he would of had to work his way up like everyone else. WWE = instant fight in the bigtime(UFC)


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Experience is exactly what cost Lesnar this fight. His explosiveness paid off early, however Mir's awesome submission technique ultimately came through. Give Lesnar a few more feed fights, if you will, and he'll be on his way no question about that.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

*Was a point deduction neccesary?*

Not that it would have completly altered the course of the fight, but did anyone else think the stoppage and point deduction from a single blow to the back of the head from Lesnar was a bit weird?

I still think the fight would have turned out the same, but compared to the previous fight where 2 warnings were issued that seemed pretty strict to me.


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 6, 2007)

Prone_to_rage said:


> i said he earned to fight in the ufc not in the main event and yah i thought it was too soo since when do mma fans call mir a chump? he is one of the best heavyweights on the ground there is and has bene for awhile now soo he def is no chump


Mir is no chump.. Mir is the real deal... I was calling the guy Lesner beat a chump.. dont even know his name.

Mir did what any well rounded fighter will do to Brock... beat him in about 2 minutes. You can't beat real fighters simply by being bigger and stronger. takes a well rounded game... shame on Dana White for putting that fight together and hyping it over the Sylvia Nog fight...


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

He had already tag him on the back of the head twice...
then it was a deliberate punch to the base of the neck
that was hella scary


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

Mir was done of the ref didnt stop the fight. he was on the verge of getting knocked out


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

No, it was not. It was only one shot, while it is quite common for fighters to hit their opponent in the back of the head several times before even getting a warning. I think that call lost the game for Lesnar. Then again, if he had been more careful, he wouldn't have hit Mir in the back of the head.


----------



## Prone_to_rage (Jan 2, 2007)

oo ok sorry mis read and yes it shouldnt have been hypeed over sylvia nog but it was still a decent showing for a guy in his first fight to be completly honest. lesnar is gonna be around for a long time and i think he ill end up being a force


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure if you were getting hit in the back of the head by one of the if not strongest Hw's in the back of the head..you would complain a little bit.

The fighters before weren't really effected, by Mir was, thats why the deduction was given i guess...Thats one way of seeing it

But Mir was obviously upset by the hits. A warning was def needed or just a separation to let Mir recover.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Lesnar desperately wanted to prove himself. He wanted a lightning quick KO. Brock was just too inexperianced to win it. Mir probably saw this coming from the get-go and waited for his chance to sub him...which he did.

Give Brock some time... he could become great.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

no because it was one shot and it barely did any damage


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

attention said:


> He had already tag him on the back of the head twice...
> then it was a deliberate punch to the base of the neck
> that was hella scary


Mir was squirming around like a little worm. What do you expect Lesnar to do just stop and wait for Mir to quit moving?


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

On the replay it shows an extra two strikes to the back of the head. The first was a looping one similiar to Serra/GSP but then there are two hammer fists to the back of the head after that, granted the third one wasn't as hard as the first two I think.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> No, it was not. It was only one shot, while it is quite common for fighters to hit their opponent in the back of the head several times before even getting a warning. I think that call lost the game for Lesnar. Then again, if he had been more careful, he wouldn't have hit Mir in the back of the head.


Well, I recall a couple of punches... but I can always go back and watch it right after the undercard fights end since I PVR'd it.

Its one thing when you get close to the base of the neck, but when it was that blatant... that could have seriously injured him


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> no because it was one shot and it barely did any damage


agreed he shouldve at least warned lesnar 1st


----------



## andy_olinyk (Dec 31, 2006)

i just hope brock doesn't run away and quit now.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Elitemajik said:


> Mir was squirming around like a little worm. What do you expect Lesnar to do just stop and wait for Mir to quit moving?


No, but a more experience fighter would know that hitting to the base of skull is not just illegal but super dangerous

Do you think Brock is the ONLY HW fighter to ever have a guy in this position... the opportunity to hit the back of the head is almost ALWAYS there when in the guard... BUT you simply dont do it


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

It seemed like he stepped in to stop the fight but realized it was a bad call. It was mentioned in another thread by I believe, TheNegation, but that was my initial view on it.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

I was pretty impressed, I also think that Mir was a bad match up for him. I think most HW he will destroy. He definatly showed alot of inexperience tho. Alot of points he could have used big shots and he was doing those little show, which were powerful but if he could have hammered down he woulda put Mir out. He'll definatly be back, like him or not.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

I didn't even see the punch the first time, only on the replay I caught it....looked like a very weak blow and shouldn't of been a point deduction.

Is it just me or does anybody think Lesnar could of hit harder on the mat?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

GMW said:


> It seemed like he stepped in to stop the fight but realized it was a bad call. It was mentioned in another thread by I believe, TheNegation, but that was my initial view on it.


Yeah thats what I said in the other thread. It really looked like he tried to stop the fight.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, i gotta review the tape.

I could be wrong, im still coming offa my Big Nog win HIGH


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Yeah thats what I said in the other thread. It really looked like he tried to stop the fight.


Ah my bad, it was you and TheNegation agreed.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I really didn't like the automatic point deduction. I mean, clearly the fighters know the rules ahead of time, but in the heat of the moment and Mir moving around, I find it hard to believe Lesnar was aiming it there purposely. 

It should have been a warning.


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

There seems to be a double standard. I've seen them give up to three warning before deducting a point. Sounds like they're hazing Brock in his freshman fight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Yeah thats what I said in the other thread. It really looked like he tried to stop the fight.


Now THAT is an interesting idea....wish I had taped it.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

to me it seemed like mazagatti stepped in to stop the fight, he was waving his arms like he usually does and then realized it was a bad call, then realizing he couldn't take it back just took the point to save his own ass. I thought it was a pretty bad call.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

this is wwe discrimination:laugh:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah i thought that was stupid, ive seen much much worse infractions. look back at Guida v Griffen, Big John musta said 5 or 6 times "watch the back of the head or I take a point away" to Griffen.


but Brock then dropped Mir with a punch right after...so hard to say that it totally changed the outcome....but it may have....never know.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

TheGreg said:


> I was pretty impressed, I also think that Mir was a bad match up for him. I think most HW he will destroy. He definatly showed alot of inexperience tho. Alot of points he could have used big shots and he was doing those little show, which were powerful but if he could have hammered down he woulda put Mir out. He'll definatly be back, like him or not.


Yeah i would like to see Lesnar fight Tim Sylvia!


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Lesnar could have fairly easilly won the fight if it had not been for the stopage (Bogus BTW).

But he didnt. It is scary to think how close he got in his FIRST real fight, and how powerfull those punches looked, how quick he really was on his feet.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

kds13 said:


> I really didn't like the automatic point deduction. I mean, clearly the fighters know the rules ahead of time, but in the heat of the moment and Mir moving around, I find it hard to believe Lesnar was aiming it there purposely.
> 
> It should have been a warning.


Two other people and myself said the exact same thing when we saw it: Mir squirmed and Lesnar had already started throwing the shot. I think he it was the heat of the moment and not intentional.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

valvetronix said:


> Lesnar could have fairly easilly won the fight if it had not been for the stopage (Bogus BTW).
> 
> But he didnt. It is scary to think how close he got in his FIRST real fight, and how powerfull those punches looked, how quick he really was on his feet.


It wasn't his first fight. and how was it a bogus stoppage, he tapped.


----------



## jrdillon (Feb 3, 2008)

Lesnar was cheated...period. Lesnar owned, but at the same time was owned by a bogus timeout. Unbelievable.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Lesnar was a beast, i was really hoping he would win.He completely dominated mir until he screwed up and left himself open for a submission.I want to see a lesnar/mir rematch and see brock knock him out, like what should have happened


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

With the take downs that lesnar had so easily tonight i would like to see if he could takedown Big Tim. That would be sick cuz if theres one guy that can get past timsylvia its lesnar being that hes the only one with a size advantage on the guy. Would be very interesting to see


----------



## andy_olinyk (Dec 31, 2006)

yes. i am excited to read the positive feed back and how it kind of neutralizes the negative.its a cool effect. i watch the first 15 seconds it cut out then the laast 23 seconds... 27 knee lock...it kept buffering out and in.. but to hear these i mean read the comments. i think lesnar did exactly what he said he put his fists down mir's throat and almost ripped off his head...well...i mean figuratively befor he almost got his leg ripped off....


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if the refs are told ahead of time whether or not they should favour different fighters. IE hold out on a stoppage and give a fighter extra time too recover, or give leeway in terms of warnings. 

I actually think I saw three hits to the back of the head all together though.


----------



## zazazomg (Feb 3, 2008)

I was very impressed with lesnars wrestling. He has to be the best wrestler in the UFC right now. His juijitsu needs alot of work tho. Just need submission defenses. After that hell be unstoppable. he wud flat out kill tim silvia no matter one right now.


----------



## zazazomg (Feb 3, 2008)

if the ref didnt call taht back of the head deduction brock wud have the momentum and make mir tap


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Note to joe silva dont put brock lesnar against a bjj specialist and then uve got a damn good fight


----------



## jayfk (Feb 3, 2008)

Lesnar looked very good in the fight........IMO opinion this fight was all about proving he was credible and deserved to be in the UFC and he has definitely proved that and silenced all the critics, hate the dude all you want, the UFC made a good move in allowing him to fight for them


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

mlsman23 said:


> It wasn't his first fight. and how was it a bogus stoppage, he tapped.


His first Non-CAN, real fight.

And bogus stoppage being the timeout.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

*Impressed*

I was impressed despite the loss. Anyone who makes this fight out to be a clinic by Mir is dreaming. Mir was in serious trouble but was able to capitalize on a mistake by Brock. This is the guy's 2nd fight, of coarse he is going to make mistakes. God help the HW division if / when Brock gets some good experience and avoids getting over-anxious. He laid a pounding on Mir the likes of which is rarely seen. He also showed some awesome agility. He took his defeat like a man and gave the props to Mir. I was really glad for that.

I am also really glad for Mir. Always have liked him and he seems like a really smart, nice guy. Congrats to him.

Ash


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

ash said:


> He took his defeat like a man and gave the props to Mir.




:thumbsup:

Lesnar can be dangerous


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

It wasn't really a mistake by Brock, it was just his lack of experience with the submission game. He was in a position that a lot of fighters get in too. Standing in front of another fighter who is laying on his back. Mir pulled him into a kneebar.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

No doubt Lesnar has some talent though, I really thought Mir was in for some big trouble there.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

I just watched it again... During the first takedown/GnP... Did anyone notice Mir looking alittle suprised? Thats kinda what I expected the fight to be.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Did a bunch of pro wrestling fans make an account so they can comment on the fight or something?

Here is an idea, don't punch your opponent in the back of the head. Although only a warning probably would of been fine, it shouldn't of happened in the first place.

I figured Mir would sub the beast but props to Lesnar that was a crazy fight.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

hughesSucks said:


> omg, Stone Cold, The Undertaker, Kurt Angle showed up! omg! Hell yea


hell yeah! a crowd of phonies!


----------



## aGenius (Feb 5, 2007)

Brock Lesnar has chicken legs and he puts none of his real power behind his punches.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lesnar is a good prospect like I have been saying but like I said his lack of experience with world class jiu jitsu cost him the fight.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

leviticus said:


> Who the hell is Silvia? I think they have laws against that.


its just a typo no need 2 get all worked up into a panic


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Lesnar is a good prospect like I have been saying but like I said his lack of experience with world class jiu jitsu cost him the fight.


Yep, that and being over-aggressive.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Lesnar looked like a monster. He wrecked Mir and then got caught, because he didn't train enough to defend from submissions. Regardless, as Brock becomes seasoned and learns more and more, he has a really bright future in MMA and I wouldn't be surprised if he's Heavyweight champion within two or three years if he sticks with it.

For all the anti-wrestling goofs: you're idiots if you don't see the massive potential in Lesnar and concede that he went above your expectations. Get your heads out of your asses, stop being elitist douches and give credit where credit is due.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Very True but that is kind of making the same point. I mean guys who are used to fighting against world class BJJ guys know they can't get to aggressive I mean look at Sylvia even when he rocked Nogueira he wasn't going to rush in to fast and risk a submission he was careful in fact the reason he lost is because he tried to rush the fight back to their feet.

Lesnar has some real potential at HW but he's not there yet.


----------



## andy_olinyk (Dec 31, 2006)

i made my account back when the ortiz / shamrock fight and have been coming back around now and then. i am a wrestling fan tho. so lets say someone gets murdered in the ufc like lets say brock one day kills someone in the ufc. does he get charged with murder or does the ref .?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I thought Mir looked like crap, he was getting beat down. I expected him to win by sub but I didn't expect Brock to dominate 99% of the fight. Its cool though I think Brock showed he can hang it with the HW fighters and Mir showed he's still dangerous even in fights thats are going south for him.

Really a good exciting fight IMO.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

aGenius said:


> Brock Lesnar has chicken legs and he puts none of his real power behind his punches.


though his punches are probably still extremely powerfull, I think if he learned to throw them right he could KO anyone. Even his short punches had me cringing a little bit.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

"For all the anti-wrestling goofs: you're idiots if you don't see the massive potential in Lesnar and concede that he went above your expectations. Get your heads out of your asses, stop being elitist douches and give credit where credit is due."

For all of you WWF nuthuggers. Newsflash! This is a real competition. No scripts, no pre-determined outcomes. Brock Lesnar may have been big in scripted entertainment, but he got shown what is up when he entered the world of MMA.

He didn't go above the expectations, he got submitted, FIRST ROUND, just like I predicted. Steroids do not equal talent.


----------



## rchristie0 (May 27, 2007)

andy_olinyk said:


> i made my account back when the ortiz / shamrock fight and have been coming back around now and then. i am a wrestling fan tho. so lets say someone gets murdered in the ufc like lets say brock one day kills someone in the ufc. does he get charged with murder or does the ref .?


wtf????????????????????????????? :confused03:


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Fieos said:


> "For all the anti-wrestling goofs: you're idiots if you don't see the massive potential in Lesnar and concede that he went above your expectations. Get your heads out of your asses, stop being elitist douches and give credit where credit is due."
> 
> For all of you WWF nuthuggers. Newsflash! This is a real competition. No scripts, no pre-determined outcomes. Brock Lesnar may have been big in scripted entertainment, but he got shown what is up when he entered the world of MMA.
> 
> He didn't go above the expectations, he got submitted, FIRST ROUND, just like I predicted. Steroids do not equal talent.


:confused02:

You do not sound intelligent at all my friend. Lesnar was impressive.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

Fieos said:


> "For all the anti-wrestling goofs: you're idiots if you don't see the massive potential in Lesnar and concede that he went above your expectations. Get your heads out of your asses, stop being elitist douches and give credit where credit is due."
> 
> For all of you WWF nuthuggers. Newsflash! This is a real competition. No scripts, no pre-determined outcomes. Brock Lesnar may have been big in scripted entertainment, but he got shown what is up when he entered the world of MMA.
> 
> He didn't go above the expectations, he got submitted, FIRST ROUND, just like I predicted. Steroids do not equal talent.


so.....which category are you in? wwe nutthuggers or anti wrestling goofs?

and who says lesnars on steroids? got proof?


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Fieos said:


> For all of you WWF nuthuggers. Newsflash! This is a real competition. No scripts, no pre-determined outcomes. Brock Lesnar may have been big in scripted entertainment, but he got shown what is up when he entered the world of MMA.
> 
> He didn't go above the expectations, he got submitted, FIRST ROUND, just like I predicted. Steroids do not equal talent.



Anyone who doesn't see potential in Lesnar is justing being a senseless douchebag. Lesnar can beat any HW without a submission base, plain and simple.


----------



## yamikeckley (Feb 3, 2008)

*The Fight!*

ok through out the whole day, even since i first heard that this fight was going down, i expected mir to win. one i knew that lesnar probably could not defend against mir on the ground. i did expect lesnar to be able to give some shots to mir. i really enjoyed the fight, but i think that this fight would of been better if Brock would of had 3 or 4 more fights in the octagon under his belt first. this will be a learning experience for him and hopefully he will get a better ground and sub. coach. you do have to had it to him for wanting to fight someone high profile in his first match in the ufc, something that Cro Cop did not do. maybe now they will get lesnar on the mid card until he is ready. i am not just saying this because i am a wrestling fan, because when i first heard about this i thought it was a bad idea, because i am also a MMA fan, even after seeing his first fight. but after seeing his take downs and GNP on Mir, it kind of made me reconsider. though he has a long way to go still before he can be considered on main event level or contention or even in top rankings.


----------



## Blue_Duck (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone know a site where I can see the whole fight?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No offense G-S-P but Werdum, Nogueira, Fedor, Barnett, Mir, and a bunch of other HW's all have great Submissions. So beating any HW without a submission base isn't beating many top HW's.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I was standing in my chair for this fight. Luckily, I was surrounded by WWF fans. Lesnar did land some good enough shots to open up some scar tissue on Mir, but those rabbit punches looked rediculous. I felt like I was watching Pride again, with the pro wrestler fighting a real fighter. Great stuff.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I saw some potential in Lesnar, I think if he stays away from guys like Nog, Barnett, and other Sub specialist, that he can do great against strikers.

Hes extremely powerful as we saw when he was throwing Mir around, and also has some powerful strikes, so if he can take a guy down, I wouldn't doubt that he can TKO his way through the division.

He just needs to beef up his ground game and hell be moderately fine.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Lesner need a year or two to get good at submissions. He should have fought Kongo.


----------



## mmafightfan (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone who thinks Brock isn't for real has to understand one thing about him. He left a career that promised to make him a millionaire because it wasn't a true competition. He wanted to be able to test his true metal in life, so he left.

Brock IS a competitor. He accepted a challenge with a Former Champion in his second fight!!! He should have had at least a year or two of experience before he got in the ring with a top contender. He came to fight, and he gave an impressive show. 

There is no doubt in my mind he will be a true competitor in the UFC. Even if he tastes defeat, he will be a warrior in every sense of the word. Who knows, maybe he won't ever be the champion, but he is for real and will ALWAYS be exciting to watch.raise01:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> No offense G-S-P but Werdum, Nogueira, Fedor, Barnett, Mir, and a bunch of other HW's all have great Submissions. So beating any HW without a submission base isn't beating many top HW's.


Fedor and Barnett dont fight in the UFC bbjd7.

On that note bring on kongo I think Brock could beat him.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> No offense G-S-P but Werdum, Nogueira, Fedor, Barnett, Mir, and a bunch of other HW's all have great Submissions. So beating any HW without a submission base isn't beating many top HW's.



True, but I'm merely speaking of right now. Give Brock the chance to further understand each aspect of the sport, and he should blossom within due time.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Brock would destroy Kongo IMO but I don't think Brock is ready for any top HW's right now. I think he can handle a lot of lower level guys, and Mid level guys. But top level guys will give him trouble either with their stand up/TDD or their ground games.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Brock would destroy Kongo IMO but I don't think Brock is ready for any top HW's right now. I think he can handle a lot of lower level guys, and Mid level guys. But top level guys will give him trouble either with their stand up/TDD or their ground games.


how do you think he'd do against Sylvia?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It would be intersting. It would be tough for him to close the distance since Sylvia has a large reach advantage. I think Sylvia would win the fight but Lesnar does have a chance however Sylvia's TDD with his jab I think beat Brock.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> how do you think he'd do against Sylvia?


I think his TDD is good and he would KO Brock but who knows Brock did show some good power by dropping Mir.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know about his jab, but maybe Sylvia should utilize knees more since a smart Lesnar would constantly shoot and IMO would take Sylvia down with ease. Hes shown he's incredibly strong, has great wrestling and brutal GnP. If Lesnar can keep Tim down, who knows, maybe Lesnar can pull it out.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Yeah if he could get some good BJJ going he could be great but all those guys up at Minnesota Martial Arts Academy are pretty much all wrestlers


From day one I thought it was a mistake for him to train in a wrestling gym, he already has excellent wrestling. He needs to be at a good rounded gym like Millitech or Extreme Couture or American Top Fighter, good call.


res0kkw said:


> So whats the shortes time we could posibly see him back in the octagon?


I'm pretty sure I heard mention of him appearing on the next PPV in England. Not sure if this is inked yet or if it's just rumor.


mawrestler125 said:


> If he didn't stop the fight, do you think he would have won???


Yes, Mir was rocked pretty good and it wasn't stopping any time soon.


massage__dancer said:


> ok was I the only one that got a little gitty when they showed the undertaker lol


I'm embarassed to admit this because I haven't watched wrestling in almost ten years but yeah I got a real kick out of seeing the undertaker.


Wawaweewa said:


> No, it was not. It was only one shot, while it is quite common for fighters to hit their opponent in the back of the head several times before even getting a warning. I think that call lost the game for Lesnar. Then again, if he had been more careful, he wouldn't have hit Mir in the back of the head.


The shots to the back of the head were a combination of two things and two things only, adrenaline and inexperience.


Rockstar189 said:


> I didn't even see the punch the first time, only on the replay I caught it....looked like a very weak blow and shouldn't of been a point deduction.


It should not have been a point deduction, it should have been a verbal warning like every other fight. There were a couple of instances of VERY poor reffing, the late stoppage on the undercard was reminiscent of UFC 1-5 when the refs were still learning how to officiate MMA.

Overall Lesnar looked pretty good. I'm very excited to catch his future fights. I'm also glad that people got a chance to see his speed, he's probably the quickest HW. A lot of people thought he was just going to be a plodding bruiser but with his power and quickness and a little more experience he is definitely going to be a dominant presence in the HW division. If he has a chin to go with his ridiculous punching power we are going to see some amazing fights. Right now he's not ready for a Sylvia type HW but some mid-level HW talent could really help tune him up and get him the experience that could have prevented him from losing this fight.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

TeamPunishment5 said:


> I honestly dont see how lesnar wins this fight. yea he's a great wrestler but has no real bjj experiences. I think that will overcome lesnars wrestling skills.
> 
> also you would think Mir would be the better striker. I gotta feeling Brock is gonna be unpleasantly surprised when he finds out that Mir is truly a world class fighter.


YAAAAAAAA DUUUUUUUUDE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAROTO (Aug 28, 2006)

The UFC wouldnt want to take a risk. Lesnar should win his next fight no matter what. I say give him a couple of easy opponents before fighting a top HW again.


----------



## Lethal (Mar 3, 2007)

This is for the question in the poll.

I voted yes because of how hard Lesnar was punching Mir in the back of the head. He did it twice with such force and because the ref allowed Mir time to recover from it hey had to deduct a point from Lesnar to justify giving Mir time to recover. I couldnt imagine what it would feel like to get hit in the back of the head by Lesnar but I guarantee that I would be seeing stars after both those hits. So it was completely fair that Mir was able to recover and its a lesson learned for Lesnar.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

How often is it that a ref stops the fight and deducts a point for an accidental blow to the back of the head because Mir curled up into a ball. It's not like Lesnar was aiming for the back of his head.

I actually thought the ref thought Mir wanted out or something and was going to stop the fight. I don't recall when a fighter has even complained about being hit on the back of the head by accident. I think either Mir was seriously hurt from the initial blow and wanted to get a breathier or Brock Lesnar's hammerfists must really be like hammers. Seriously, if Frank was really hurt by those back of the head blows, he should have taken more time to recover.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Brock needs to work really hard at getting better at throwing punches. Sure, a lot of his punches looked hard, but after so many years of lifting weights, he's not used to putting any of his weight or leverage into the punches and instead relies soley on the strength of his biceps. His takedown looked explosive and he was moving really well on the ground. Although this was only his second MMA fight, I think he's got tremendous potential. I'll have to see some more fights of his to get a better idea. At this point, since the UFC already made a lot of Lesnar's hype and the win makes Mir marketable again, I think the UFC should start giving Lesnar fights with guys more around his level like they would have if he hadn't been a WWE pro-wrestler before coming into MMA.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree, it looked like he wasnt turning into his punches, though they still looked really strong.If he learned how to throw a good punch he could possibly 1 hit KO anyone.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah when he actually learns how to throw punches from the top and control he'll be much better...he needs to pick his shots better too....he went all bob sapp on mir and it was working for a while, but you'll gas so fast if it doesn't work


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> yeah when he actually learns how to throw punches from the top and control he'll be much better...he needs to pick his shots better too....he went all bob sapp on mir and it was working for a while, but you'll gas so fast if it doesn't work


Dont know about that, brock has insane conditioning and endurance


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> Dont know about that, brock has insane conditioning and endurance


he does for sure, but throwing arm punches is much less energy efficient than using more technique...he may not have gassed, but with better technique, his GnP could be unstoppable


----------



## KidDynamite SF (Dec 10, 2007)

Brock Lesnar:

“There’s no shame in losing, I lost my first amateur wrestling match as a kid. My coach told me when I was wanting to quit, that you first have to lose before you learn how not to lose. I don’t like to lose so I have to learn not to lose in this sport.... I just stepped out a little too late.... Obviously I’m disappointed, but it was a great experience. I must have worked on defending that leglock 1,000 times maybe. I thought I was going to get out.... I’m here for as long as I can fight here, I love what I’m doing. The company has been great."

Former WWE superstar, Brock Lesnar, discusses his lost to Frank Mir, last night at UFC 81: "Breaking Point" via knee bar. There was no shame at all to his lost, he went out there and gave it his all. For the first part of the match he was dominating taking his opponent Frank Mir to the ground. But Lesnar then got caught, and experience won. Last nights fight is very crucial to Lesnar’s experience and he will continue to improve on it. He will be back stronger (is that possible?), better and more experienced. "I’m here for as long as I can fight here, I love what I’m doing."


Fight Instinct


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Rated said:


> How often is it that a ref stops the fight and deducts a point for an accidental blow to the back of the head because Mir curled up into a ball. It's not like Lesnar was aiming for the back of his head.
> 
> I actually thought the ref thought Mir wanted out or something and was going to stop the fight. I don't recall when a fighter has even complained about being hit on the back of the head by accident. I think either Mir was seriously hurt from the initial blow and wanted to get a breathier or Brock Lesnar's hammerfists must really be like hammers. Seriously, if Frank was really hurt by those back of the head blows, he should have taken more time to recover.


Because it wasnt by accident.
I went back and reviewed the tape, frame by frame, punch by punch.

8 of the punches that landed before the stoppage:

1 to the side of the head
2 to the back of the head
3 to the face
2 to the back of the head

Brock had the takedown, he was in dominate position. Mir was hiding his face/head inside of brock. 
Brock was posturing up and LOOKING STRAIGHT DOWN at Mir.
Brock threw punches without disregard as to WHERE they were landing. This is NOT accidental.
Accidental is where Brock might be throwing punches BLIND, with his head down or out of position... but he was looking right at him and simply going berserk... berserk does not equal 'accidental'.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

attention said:


> Because it wasnt by accident.
> I went back and reviewed the tape, frame by frame, punch by punch.
> 
> 8 of the punches that landed before the stoppage:
> ...


I think you need to back and reviewed the tape, frame by frame, punch by punch one more time. I saw only one real shot to the back of the head.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

slapshot said:


> I think you need to back and reviewed the tape, frame by frame, punch by punch one more time. I saw only one real shot to the back of the head.


I'll do you one better:

pic of those shots to the back of the head:

(1)









(2)









(3)









(4)









(5)









You see where he's LOOKING
You see where those punches are LANDING

Do you thinks that ACCIDENTAL?

LOOK where the REF is standing... he has a better VIEW of where those shots are going


----------

